# Time Attack R32 in car video.



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

thought I would share with you Guys n Gals my in car video from my R32 GTR in the final round of the 2009 time attack club class. 
Fastest lap came in at 1:15.240 and got me third place, damn it was tough out there. 
Congrats to all who made it especially Russ Paton and Duncan Graham who took the two top slots. 
Anyway this is a vid of the whole final session with embedded G-Meters and GPS speedo. 

Skyline GTR at Snetterton on Vimeo


This is the car from earlier in the season.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Awesome picture :thumbsup:

Hope to see you on the track next year


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

*GOOD VIDEO*

WHAT SET UP YOU RUNNING? LOOKS FAST


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Excellent pic and video. The car sounded gorgeous flying around Snetterton and sounds equally as good on the video.

I didn't manage to get any shots of you on track but did get a pic of your car in the garages:

*you'll have to excuse the crap quality of the pic - photobucket compression  *


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

jesus..what an animal.What turbo/cam/bottom end are you running??


----------



## Jamerio (Aug 21, 2006)

Sweet, its snarls and snorts like a dragon giving birth!


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks for the comments 
@Trev I will be back next year but in a different car and in Club Pro, this car will be still in club class driven by Walter Morris my business partner(#23 from this season) what you driving next season and were you driving 09 as well?
Spec wise she is running a 2.8 stroked engine consisting of roughly ...


RRR Block (only found out the other day when we pulled the engine for a winter refresh)
Tomei Crank, rods and pistons
Tomei oil pump
HKS Step 2 top end.
Twin fuel pump system with custom fuel rail
Gt4088R BB turbo runnign 1.8bar
Custom downpipe high mount manifold
Greddy 150mm Intercooler
40 Row oil cooler
Greddy Radiator
superlight custom flywheel with 7" race clutch
Running 690bhp and 580lbf @ the wheels

if your interested I can list the rest of the car here but will just do enginf for now


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I wasn't at last years TA, all things being well I should hope to be at 3 events in 2010.


----------



## MAD_MATT (Feb 28, 2003)

looking good Marcus that Video reminds me of the night screening at the ring :chuckle:opcorn::clap:


----------



## BaysideBaby (Jun 29, 2009)

Love the Flame throwing!:thumbsup:


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

ah i knew the car didnt have a rb26..!looks so responsive for a big single powered rb.That is some sweet setup.rb28 and gt4088..like peas and carrots..it pulls to 160mph so fast.im running a forged tomei .5mm oversize bottom end at the mo,24u block,poncams bs, 2860-5s 9:1 compression etc 524 whp..

i wonder if i put on a gt4088 what kind of power and responce would i have without touching the motor??

also what A/R size does ur turbo have?


----------



## 8ren (Apr 17, 2008)

creedonsr20det said:


> i wonder if i put on a gt4088 what kind of power and responce would i have without touching the motor??


I am runing a GT4088 on a 2.6. I was told when it was mapped that it is possible to acheive similar peak power figures as on a 2.8 but I would pay for it in response and torque. I asked for a halfway house map leaning towards response and got a very responsive 605 whp. Dyno graph and spec posted on my thread in the gallery if you wanted to see it.


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

i would be very happy with a responsive 605whp !nice step up from 524 and the single turbo roar is sweet..what boost are you running?and what cams?standard inlet plenium??

also where can i find that graph..cant find it..whats the name of your thread?Cheers man


----------



## 8ren (Apr 17, 2008)

creedonsr20det said:


> i would be very happy with a responsive 605whp !nice step up from 524 and the single turbo roar is sweet..what boost are you running?and what cams?standard inlet plenium??
> 
> also where can i find that graph..cant find it..whats the name of your thread?Cheers man


That power is at 1.8 bar although I also have 1.0 and 1.4 bar settings. The inlet plenium is standard as is the the one on mwebster's 2.8. Greddy step 1 cams. The thread is here - 
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/126205-my-gtr-back-road-its-new-engine.html


MWebster - congrats again on the result. The way you take that animal of a car by the scruff of the neck and get it round curcuit is incredible :bowdown1: 
Sorry for the thread hi-jack !


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Really good video. The datalogging makes the video much better.
I wondered about the spec of the car as it does look really responsive in real life:thumbsup:
Makes my car look pedestrian in comparison:bawling:


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks guys , 

the setup is sweet I must say the properly tuned big singles are not the laggy monsters most people think they are. I run a slightly larger GT4094R on a 2.8 on my road car and the response from that is still really good. 

Blowing my own trumpet a little here  but part of the reason that it is so responsive is the way it is driven and you do see it lag out when I screw it up coming onto the last straight at one lap.
I am trying to add some ECU feeds to the Vbox video so you will be able to see throttle position revs etc too and I think that will make an even more interesting vid.

If anyone is interested the Vid system is the Racelogic V-Box, awesome piece of kit

@Bren now worries for the hijack, you helped make the car what it is today so your entitled to speak about specs anytime.

@dave dont be sad it has taken all season to get this car going this well , but boy is she going well now.


----------

